# In Search of a Kansas Jayhawk Pen Blank!



## JoeyPerot (Aug 1, 2019)

Does anyone have a Kansas Jayhawk pen blank to offer?  If not, could you make me one?
Looking for something with the university logo and school colors.

Thanks in advance!

Joey


----------



## crokett (Aug 12, 2019)

Logoed pens are hard to come by due to risks with licensing laws.  I have cast school colors in the past but won't put logos on them.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Aug 13, 2019)

Send MrKugelschreiber a pm I'm sure he could help you out.


----------



## jbg230 (Aug 20, 2019)

My son moves into KU this Thursday for his 1st year.  If you find a good source, let me know; I'd be interested!


----------

